# shooting tips..



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

i have a xdm 9mm. Need some tips on figuring out the sight placement on target.. :anim_lol: I know damn rookies.. :mrgreen:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

rocweiller said:


> i have a xdm 9mm. Need some tips on figuring out the sight placement on target.. :anim_lol: I know damn rookies.. :mrgreen:


The answer is in your users manual on page 34. Start there, adjust sight picture / placement as needed.

Mine works as like the manual says it should.


----------

